# Johnny Depp - Russian premiere of "Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides" in Moscow 11.05.2011 x 2



## Mandalorianer (12 Mai 2011)

​

thx to isa_


----------



## Franky70 (12 Mai 2011)

Ich stehe auf Frauen, aber Johnny Depp ist einfach nur geil!
Danke.


----------

